# Wynter?



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 11, 2009)

Name:Wynter
Age:21
Sex:Female
Species:Snow leopard
Height:5'1
Weight:130

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:medium grey fur, medium long dark brown hair
- Markings:Black ear tips and tail tip and black paws, light grey stripe from nose to for head. three black dots under each eye.
- Eye color:blue grey
- Other features:nose is black and paw pads are grey
Behavior and Personality:Very mellow temperament, loves to help people

Skills:artistic and loves to cook
Weaknesses:math

Likes:nice people,video games,cat naps and learning new things
Dislikes:math, the color pink and super loud noises


Clothing/Personal Style:comfy clothing or dressed up likes darker colors over bright or light
Picture:N/A

Goal:N/A
Profession:Student for now of life
Personal quote:
Theme song: Do Wah Diddy- Manfred Mann
Birthdate:N/A
Star sign:Aquarius Sheep 

Favorite food:Sushi
Favorite drink:Cranberry juice
Favorite location:In my mates arms
Favorite weather:rainy or sunny
Favorite color:Grey

Least liked food:mayonnaise
Least liked drinkepsi
Least liked location:N/A
Least liked weather:windy

Favorite person:N/A
Least liked person:N/A
Friends:N/A
Relations:N/A
Enemies:your mum
Significant other:N/A
Orientation:straight


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 11, 2009)

I've never seen the name Wynter anywhere.
Try using the bio form. =P http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22847


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 12, 2009)

Wynter isn't overused, it's actually very unique. I like it. 

And yes, the bio form is a must.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

If these guys are telling the truth, Wynter isn't overused. This is, however, surprising, since it's a pretty obvious name for a snow leopard. Also, turning I's into Y's is a somewhat juvenile method of making a name seem original. To be fair, of course, I've seen many names that are much worse, and less original to boot.

Try making some sort of backstory or personality profile for her, and picking the name from that. Or you could do what I do and come up with a belittling name based on the character's worst feature.

Actually, you should come up with some sort of backstory or personality anyway. Like Kiszka said, fill out the bio form.


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 12, 2009)

ok thanyou^^


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Dec 12, 2009)

Name:Wynter
Age:18
Sex:Female
Species:Snow leopard
Height:5'1
Weight:118

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:medium grey fur, medium long dark brown hair
- Markings:Black ear tips and tail tip and black paws, light grey stripe from nose to for head
- Eye color:blue grey
- Other features:nose is black and paw pads are grey
Behavior and Personality:Very mellow temperament, loves to help people

Skills:artistic and loves to cook
Weaknesses:math

Likes:nice people,video games,cat naps and learning new things
Dislikes:math, the color pink and super loud noises


Clothing/Personal Style:comfy clothing or dressed up likes darker colors over bright or light
Picture:N/A

Goal:N/A
Profession:Student for now
Personal quote:
Theme song: Do Wah Diddy- Manfred Mann
Birthdate:N/A
Star sign:Aquarius Sheep 

Favorite food:Sushi
Favorite drink:Cranberry juice
Favorite location:In my mates arms
Favorite weather:rainy or sunny
Favorite color:Grey

Least liked food:mayonnaise
Least liked drinkepsi
Least liked location:N/A
Least liked weather:windy

Favorite person:N/A
Least liked person:N/A
Friends:N/A
Relations:N/A
Enemies:your mum
Significant other:FurryDex
Orientation:straight


----------



## Kiszka (Dec 14, 2009)

You should edit your first post and put the bio there so it can capture people's attention more easily. *nods*


----------

